# What would these white spots on a TB mare be called?



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I recently bought a OTTB mare, and she has some interesting white spots on her rump.

I was wondering if they have a special name? I was thinking maybe rabicano but they look like spots then roaning...

I threw in a pic of her pretty face, just because I could!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

They look like Birdcatcher spots to me


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She does have a pretty face!!! I have never heard of birdcatcher spots?


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks Taffy!! I think so too - but I am most certainly biased!

I googled them - they are named after the famous Brindle TB Stallion Birdcatcher who is amazing!

I was only researching him a few weeks back!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Birdcatcher spots are small white spots, usually between 1 mm and 1 inch (25.4 mm) in diameter. It is not yet known what controls their expression, although it is believed that they are not genetic. Birdcatcher spots occur in many breeds. These spots may occur late in a horse's life, or may occur and then disappear. The name comes from a TB stallion called Birdcatcher who had some odd white markings.


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> They look like Birdcatcher spots to me


Oops - I was supposed to say thanks!! Thank you!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## OTTBLover (Jun 23, 2011)

OTTBLover said:


> Thanks Taffy!! I think so too - but I am most certainly biased!
> 
> I googled them - they are named after the famous Brindle TB Stallion Birdcatcher who is amazing!
> 
> I was only researching him a few weeks back!


Oh dear... I need to go to bed I think!

Birdcatcher is a famous stallion from the 1800's....

Catch A Bird is the brindle TB.... 

Don't mind me, its almost midnight here, and waaaay past my bedtime!!


----------

